# New Models coming soon



## Joheck (13. November 2020)

Servus, 

weiß jemand wann ungefähr die neuen Modelle von Count Solo veröffentlicht werden?
Auf der HP steht schon eine Weile, dass bald neue Modelle kommen werden.


Vielleicht gibts ja Insider hier


----------



## irgendwer84 (13. November 2020)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Sonst müsste ich mich ja an die Bonner Konkurrenz auf Weihnachten hin wenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (14. November 2020)

Ich bin da auch schon gespannt. Primär hoffe ich auf schöne Farben+neuen Rahmen, klasse wäre auch wenn das Topmodel vom CS gleich mit anständigen Bremsen kommen würde. Und bitte: Alu.


----------



## AndiHofs (3. Dezember 2020)

Konnte irgendjemand schon etwas in Erfahrung bringen? Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Tim-aux (20. Dezember 2020)

Ist das nicht ziemlich verkaufsschädigend wenn viele Herdteller ihre 21er Modelle schon verfügbar haben und von Rose noch nichtmal ein Datum o. ä fest steht?

Würde echt gerne Warten um das Count Solo mit dem Jealous 9.0 zu vergleichen bevor ich mich entscheide


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hab beim letzten Besuch nur erfahren, dass das Solo Alu bleibt, Carbon is ja das Psychopath, zum Termin konnte man angeblich nix sagen


----------



## willson (20. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Ich hab mir jetzt das Al 8.0 geholt und bin bisher voll zufrieden. Es ist leicht und fährt sich super. Auch eine Rolle über den Lenker hat das Rad und ich überlebt 🙃


----------



## styl0 (20. Dezember 2020)

Tim-aux schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ziemlich verkaufsschädigend wenn viele Herdteller ihre 21er Modelle schon verfügbar haben und von Rose noch nichtmal ein Datum o. ä fest steht?
> 
> Würde echt gerne Warten um das Count Solo mit dem Jealous 9.0 zu vergleichen bevor ich mich entscheide


Schau dir die Verfügbarkeit der Räder bei Rose an (betroffen von dem Problem sind alle, aber ich finds dort schon sehr extrem), das ist vermutlich verkaufsschädigend. 
Ich denke vor Mitte Januar werden wir wohl nichts Neues sehen und selbst dann: Gesetzt der Fall das neue CS kann mich begeistern...keine Ahnung ob ich dann gewillt bin min. den halben Sommer aufs neue Bike zu warten.


----------



## Tim-aux (20. Dezember 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Verfügbarkeit der Räder bei Rose an (betroffen von dem Problem sind alle, aber ich finds dort schon sehr extrem), das ist vermutlich verkaufsschädigend.
> Ich denke vor Mitte Januar werden wir wohl nichts Neues sehen und selbst dann: Gesetzt der Fall das neue CS kann mich begeistern...keine Ahnung ob ich dann gewillt bin min. den halben Sommer aufs neue Bike zu warten.



Ach hat man bei Rose dann auchnoch so extrem lange Lieferzeiten oder wie?
Sprich sollte da mitt Januar was rauskommen und ich bestell sofort kann es trzdm gut sein, dass ich bis zum Sommer warten muss?  😔

Dann würd ich mich vermutlich gleich auf das Jealous einschießen^^


----------



## styl0 (20. Dezember 2020)

Schau dir halt die Lieferzeiten fürs z.B. Psycho Path an...Das ist schon heftig. Ist z.B. bei Canyon bei einigen Modellen aber ähnlich.


----------



## Tim-aux (20. Dezember 2020)

Oida 31 Wochen 

Wenn das beim count solo dann auch ao aussieht wenn es irgendwann mal raus kommt dann kommen von anderen Herstellern ja svhon wieder die 2022 Bikes raus bis man es dann hat 😅

Hm also wenn Rose nicht bald genaue Infos zu Release und lieferzeit raushaut wird es dann definitiv das Radon 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy04 (29. Januar 2021)

Das COUNT SOLO Cross Country MTB | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Das Allrounder-Hardtail zum kleinen Preis! Vielseitig einsetzbar, agil, schnell - das perfekte Einsteigermodell für Feierabendrunde und MTB-Wochenende!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt bestellbar, aber 31 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Tim-aux (29. Januar 2021)

Speedy04 schrieb:


> Das COUNT SOLO Cross Country MTB | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> Das Allrounder-Hardtail zum kleinen Preis! Vielseitig einsetzbar, agil, schnell - das perfekte Einsteigermodell für Feierabendrunde und MTB-Wochenende!
> ...




Da bin ich ja echt froh, dass ich nicht auf Tose gewartet habe^^ mein Rad kommt kommende woche bei mir an 

Lässt sich abgesehn von der Lieferzeit trotzdem sehen 💪🏼


----------



## styl0 (31. Januar 2021)

Buah...ist ja grauselig. Von der ehemals recht guten Ausstattung ist nichts mehr übrig.


----------

